# CPC-A certified coder looking for job remote/or CT



## camillekorb (Oct 28, 2021)

I'm CPC certified, attached is my resume. It's not the format of my real resume as I tried to attached my word document it wasn't anywhere to be seen.  I'm highley motivated to get started in the career field.  Any help would be appreciated.
Thank you


----------



## suratijanki91 (Nov 1, 2021)

ivorytofu@hotmail.com said:


> Camilla, please email your resume to asims@maxianmgt.org.  I have a fulltime remote position open. I look forward to hearing from you.


Hello, I am CPC-A certified. Can I apply for this position?


----------



## amneske (Nov 30, 2021)

Hello! I just wanted to share with you that my employer Lexicode is looking to hire both Outpatient and Inpatient coders currently. These are fully remote positions. They are currently offering a $3000 sign-on bonus for Outpatient coders and a $5000 sign-on bonus for Inpatient coders. Please feel free to email me if interested as I can help expedite the process by emailing the HR recruiter directly with your info to ensure it gets into the right hands quickly. Email me at lilacoceanlily@hotmail.com


----------



## cekisselburgh (Feb 7, 2022)

Hi, Camille.
We have an opportunity for a certified coder in our Rocky Hill (CT) office.  If you would like to set up a time to discuss, please email me at ckisselburgh@starlingphysicians.com.
Thank you,
Cindy


----------

